# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Samsung Επιπεδη Οθονη

## Μανωλης01

Παιδες καλημέρα εχω μια  SAMSUNG που εχει ενσωματωμενο αποκοδοικωποιητη. Το σημα το παιρνει μεσω ενισχυτή κεραιας δικαναλο. Καποιες φορες την ωρα που είναι αναμενη μου κομματιαζει την εικονα και κοβει τον ηχο ειτε με αλεπαλληλες διακοπες ειτε συνεχομενα. Όταν καμματιαζει την εικονα κανει μικρα τετραγωνάκια διαφορων χρωματων και συναμα κοβεται και ο ηχος. 
Εχει τυχει σε κανεναν κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## xlife

Μάλλον δεν έχεις καλή λήψη. τσέκαρε κεραία, συνδεσμολογίες κτλ

----------


## Μανωλης01

εχω τσεκαρει την συνδεσμολογια από την εξοδο του ενισχυτή στην πριζα. Αλλαξα προληπτικα την πριζα της κεραιας με νεα. Εχω μια μικροτερη τηλεοραση και για να τσεκαρω σημα εβαλα στην θεση της μεγαλης τη μικρη και παιζει αψογα. Που και που βγαζει κανενα χρωματιστο τετραγωνακι αλλα σε παρα πολύ αραια διαστήματα. 
Στο άλλο καναλι του ενισχυτή παιζει μια ιδια τηλεοραση με την δικη μου σε άλλο διαμερισμα αψογα.
Σκέφτομαι μην εχει θεμα ο ενισχυτης.

----------


## xlife

Κάθε δέκτης έχει τη δική του ευαισθησία και προφανώς ο δέκτης της samsung ίσως να μην είναι και ο καλύτερος. Σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα που έχω αντιμετωπίσει στο καλώδιο που κατέβαινε στον ενισχυτή είχε φύγει το περίβλημα μαζί με τη θωράκιση για 5-10 εκατοστά. Πρόχειρα έκοψα και μάτισα το καλώδιο και έβαλα αλουμινόχαρτο για θωράκιση και έφτιαξε , και την επόμενη μέρα άλλαξα καλώδιο. Γενικά κοίτα και την καλωδίωση που είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο αν έχει φθαρεί από τις καιρικές συνθήκες

----------


## Μανωλης01

υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει παθει κατι το tuner της τηλεόρασης από επαγωγικο φορτιο κεραυνου? Στην περιοχη που είμαι εχουμε συχνα κρουστικα φορτια. Βεβαια τοσο στο κυκλωαμα του ρεύματος παροχης οσο και στην κεραια εχω βαλει αντικεραυνικη προστασια.

----------


## Μανωλης01

οσο για το τεκαρισμα της συνδεσμολογίας θα το κανω μολις σταματησει η βροχη μιας και ο ενισχυτης είναι σε ταρατσοκουτο

----------


## xlife

Δεν νομιζω. Στην δική μου περίπτωση υπήρχαν 2 τηλεοράσεις η μία είχε έντονο φαινόμενο απο χρωματιστά κυβάκια , ενώ η άλλη μόνο σε κακοκαιρία. Βέβαια είμαι κάτοχος πεδιομέτρων και εύκολα είδα ότι το σήμα που κατέβαινε είχε μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις, ενώ στην κεραία απευθείας είχα σταθερό σήμα. Όλα αυτά βέβαια μπορούν να έχουν πολλές αιτίες όπως πχ κακή ποιότητα ενισχυτή η υπερενίσχυση του σήματος μιας και η ενίσχυση εκτός απο το σήμα ενισχύει και το θόρυβο η κακή ποιότητα κεραίας η ακόμη και κακό κεντράρισμα κεραίας.

----------

